# MSI GTX 970 Gaming Einstellungen



## reeno187 (9. März 2015)

Hey leute,

habe mir nun die GTX 970 zugelegt. Und komme mit den Einstellungen noch nicht so ganz zurecht.

Es gibt ja das nette Programm NVIDIA GeForce Experience was mir folgende Einstellungen zu WoW empfielht:

Antialiasing =  Custom
Depth Effects = High
Anzeigemodus = Ganzer Bildschirm
Umgebungsdetails = Ultra
Grafik-API = DirectX11
Verstreute Bodenobjekte = Ultra
Beleuchtungsqualität = Hoch
Flüssigkeitdetails = Ultra
MSAA = Color2x / Depth 2x
Multisampling Aplha Test = Enabled
Partikeldichte = Hoch
PPAA = CMAA
Projizierte Texturen = Aktiviert
Render Skalierung = 100%
Resample Quality = Bilinear
Auflösung = 3840x2160 DSR
SChattenqualität = Hoch
Show NEw Character Models = Enabled
SSAO = Ultra (NVIDIA HBAO+)
Strahlenbüschel = Hoch
Texturfilterung 16x anisotrop
Texturauflösung = Hoch
Betrachtungsabstand = Ultra
NVIDIA Multi-Frame_Sample Anti-aliasing = Ein

Leider finde ich diese (optimalen Eintellungen) nicht so Optimal für WoW. Finde das Bild sieht leicht verschwommen aus und meine FPS liegen eher unter den angezielten 60FPS+.

Mit der NVIDIA Systemsteurung habe ich mich auch noch nicht alt so sehr beschäftig. Langt es die Settings nur für Win auszuwählen oder noch einmal für jedes Game ne individuelle Einstellung? Wen ja was könnt Ihr mir da empfehlen. 

Hoffe der Post ist hier richtig weil es mir ja quasi nur um WoW geht.

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Soulsnap (9. März 2015)

Einfach das DSR ausschalten, dann sollte es nicht mehr verschwommen sein und die FPS sind wieder über 60.


----------

